# ZTRAK 737 23 hp kawasaki engine coils



## rmankty (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello bought two coils yest at dealer--they tested originals from new purchase in 2005--said coils both dead. Each was $70 + . Was told to use standard business card to shim distance between pickup on coil and flywheel. Any installation tips? Thank you!


----------

